# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix

## sonseoer001

Năm 2014 đầy biến động sắp đi qua và chúng tôi rất vui mừng chào đón rất nhiều các thành viên mới thuộc gia đình ROG, Strix và TUF với những dòng sản phẩm mới như Poseidon, Striker, mini-desktop, gaming laptop, màn hình, gaming gear và các bo mạch chủ mang nhiều cảm hứng thiết kế mới và nhiều hơn nữa. Với riêng ROG thì năm 2015 sắp đến sẽ đánh dấu năm thứ 9 thương hiệu này góp mặt trên thị trường phần cứng cao cấp dành cho game thủ.

Sau đây tất cả các sản phẩm tiêu biểu nhất của ASUS ROG trong năm 2014 được chúng tôi tập hợp trong buổi "Gặp nhau cuối năm" hôm nay. Bạn đã sở hữu được sản phẩm nào của ROG trong năm 2014 rồi? Và bạn mong đợi gì ở ROG trong năm mới?

Với câu hỏi thứ hai thì chúng tôi xin hẹn các bạn vào tuần sau tại hội nghị công nghệ CES 2015 với nhiều thứ rất thú vị đang chờ các bạn khám phá. Còn câu hỏi thứ nhất thì đành để dành cho các bạn trả lời vậy.

*Tháng 1/2014*

Dòng sản phẩm ROG Poseidon lần đầu được ra mắt giới mộ điệu với tản nhiệt lai DirectCU H2O độc đáoMàn hình G-Sync đầu tiên trên thế giới xuất hiện với tên mã VG248Q cùng module G-Sync bán rời với số lượng giới hạnRa mắt card đồ họa ASUS R9 290/290X DirectCU IIBalo game thủ ROG Nomad xuất hiện
_
Dòng sản phẩm mới ROG Poseidon ra mắt thị trường._​*Tháng 2/2014*

Ra mắt card đồ họa ASUS GTX Titan BlackCard đồ họa ASUS GTX 750 Ti DirectCU II dùng nhân Maxwell thế hệ thứ nhất của NVIDIA ra đời

*Tháng 3/2014*

Cả hai card đồ họa ROG Matrix GTX 780 Ti và R9 290X ra mắt cùng lúcLaptop chơi game ROG G750 xuất hiệnCard đồ họa ASUS GTX 280 DirectCU II lộ diệnLaptop chơi game ROG G56JR trình làng
_
Series laptop chơi game G56._​*Tháng 4/2014*

Ra mắt card đồ họa ASUS R9 295X2ROG giới thiệu series sản phẩm mới Striker với đại diện đầu tiên là Striker GTX 760 PlatinumCách mạng màn hình 4K khởi tranh với sự ra mắt của màn hình ASUS PB287Q
_
ROG Striker GTX 760 Platinum_​*Tháng 5/2014*

ROG giới thiệu các bo mạch chủ dòng Maximus VII với các mẫu Hero, Gene và RangerTUF khởi động dòng bo mạch chủ Z97 là Sabertooth và GryphonASUS GTX Titan Z trình làngROG ra mắt laptop chơi game G550JKRa mắt dòng sản phẩm mới Strix với công nghệ không tiếng ồn 0dB với hai đại diện thuộc dòng card R9 280 và GTX 780Sản phẩm tiếp theo của dòng Strix là tai nghe chơi game Strix Pro
_
Các bo mạch chủ Maximus VII với chipset Z97 mới nhất của Intel ra mắt thị trường_​*Tháng 6/2014*

Giới thiệu các sản phẩm mới tại Computex 2014 với card đồ họa ARES III, mini-PC dành cho game thủ GR8, bo mạch chủ Crossblade Ranger, chuột game thủ Gladius, laptop chơi game GX500, bo mạch chủ Maximus VII Formula, Maximus VII Impact, thùng máy chơi game G20 and bàn phím cơ chơi game GK2000!Cũng tại Computex 2014 thì ASUS giới thiệu các màn hình 4K PA328Q và PB279Q
​*Tháng 7/2014*

ROG trình làng bo mạch chủ Maximus VII FormulaBắt đầu bán màn hình chơi game hỗ trợ G-Sync ROG Swift PG278QRa mắt card đồ họa Strix GTX 750 TiCard âm thanh USB Xonar U5 xuất hiệnDòng sản phẩm Strix đón nhận các thành viên mới dành cho game thủ như tai nghe Strix DSP, chuột Strix Claw, bàn phím cơ Strix Tactic Pro và lót chuột Strix Glide
​*Tháng 8/2014*

Bo mạch chủ ROG Rampage V Extreme ra mắtBo mạch chủ ROG Crossblade Ranger trình làngBo mạch chủ ROG Maximus VII Impact được bán ra trên thị trườngCác bo mạch chủ ASUS X99 series xuất hiệnLót chuột chơi game ROG GM50 xuất hiện
_
Bo mạch chủ Rampage V Extreme._​*Tháng 9/2014*

Xuất hiện card đồ họa Strix R9 285Chuột chơi game ROG Gladius trình làng thị trườngROG ra mắt card đồ họa ARES IIIROG ra mắt thùng máy chơi game G20 mini gaming desktopROG bán ra các mẫu laptop chơi game G551 và G771Card đồ họa Strix GTX 980 và GTX 970 ra mắt giới mộ điệu
_
ROG G20_​*Tháng 10/2014*

ROG ra mắt máy chơi game GR8ROG giới thiệu dòng laptop chơi game G751ASUS giới thiệu bo mạch chủ Z97 Pro Gamer
_
Máy chơi game ROG GR8_​*Tháng 11/2014*

Ra mắt card đồ họa ROG Poseidon GTX 980Dòng sản phẩm TUF ra mắt phiên bản giới hạn Sabertooth Z97 Mark STai nghe chơi game Strix 7.1 xuất hiện
_
TUF Sabertooth Z97 Mark S._​*Tháng 12/2014*

Ra mắt card đồ họa ASUS GTX 970 DirectCU Mini dành cho các hệ thống HTPCBắt đầu bán màn hình ASUS PB279Q 4K ra thị trườngCard đồ họa ROG Matrix GTX 980 bắt đầu bán trên thị trườngTai nghe chơi game Strix 2.0 xuất hiệnCard âm thanh USB Xonar U3 Plus trình làng
_
ROG Matrix GTX 980_​*Nguồn: rog.asus.com*​

----------


## tungcleverfood

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

nhiều ROG quá ,cám ơn thớt vì bài viết này nha

----------


## Tretholotomo1992

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

mình htich1 ROG lâu rồi mà năm 2014 là năm bùng nổ của nó mà, nhiều sản phẩm thật

----------


## hatrang1995

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*




> mình htich1 ROG lâu rồi mà năm 2014 là năm bùng nổ của nó mà, nhiều sản phẩm thật


chung sở thích rồi ta cũng là fan ROG bao lâu nay

----------


## queen98

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

năm 2014 ấn tượng nhất với mình là cái Expo của nó

----------


## hoanggiang212

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

mình thích nhất là năm 2014 Asus quay lại đầu tư cho mấy dòng gaming, hj vọng sẽ phát triển liên tục dòng game thủ này

----------


## rinkatori

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

2014 là năm Asus thành công nhất trước giờ đó

----------


## hoanglien6886

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

thích nhất em 970 trong họ nhà ROG này

----------


## Thuy_KTHN

*Trả lời: Tổng kết năm 2014 - Sự trở lại của ROG, TUF và bước đột phá với thương hiệu Strix*

cám ơn vì thông tin nha thớt, đang cần biết mấy thông tin này

----------

